

“The Imitation Game” Acceptance Speech to Geeks: Stay Weird, Stay Different - firebones
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/02/22/graham-moore-oscars_n_6733082.html

======
firebones
"I tried to commit suicide at 16 and now I'm standing here," he said. "I would
like for this moment to be for that kid out there who feels like she doesn’t
fit in anywhere. You do. Stay weird. Stay different, and then when it's your
turn and you are standing on this stage please pass the same message along."

+1 STEM.

